# Not The Greatest Couple Of Days



## iluvchis (Sep 8, 2010)

So it all started yesterday morning at around 7am. Tango was in a hurry to go outside to do his business so I let him out and because I needed to do the same l left him to it. When I came back he was in the throes of a reverse sneezing fit. It was so bad I had to pick him up and carry him inside. He was terrified and shaking badly.

I turned the air con on to warm the house up as it was fairly chilly and held him while rubbing his throat waiting for it to ease. He has had a few of these over the last six months I have had him but this one was the worst yet. Normally I don't panic too much when it happens but yesterday it was so bad that is seemed like he couldn't get a breath in.

Anyway it wasn't settling to any degree. It would stop for a bit and then start up again and I kept watching the clock willing the time to go faster so I could call the vets. Finally, 9 oclock came around and I called, got an appointment at 10.45am.

So we visit and the lady vet feels all around his throat and he's gagging while she's doing it. She listens to his chest and all that. She seems to think that he maybe ate a grass seed or something, and this is quite probable as he is alway chewing on something inappropriate. Just the other day he had a small piece of wood stuck between his teeth.

So she gives him a anti inflammatory injection and an antibiotic injection and sends us home with anti inflammatory drops and antibiotic drops and we are to keep him quiet for the rest of the day and to feed him soft foods.

So the rest of the day he sleeps a fair bit but every time he wakes up he starts the snorting again. But last night around 10pm he seemed like he was coming good, he was even playing. He had a couple of snorts, one of which was relatively bad, but they seemed to be settling down quicker.

We went to bed about midnight and all seemed ok. He was quiet in his bed and I stayed awake for a while and he wasn't making any noise so he must have gone to sleep. Then 5.30 this morning I was woken sharply by hearing him snorting again. Ran out to his bed and he was in the throes of a very bad attack once again, this one was worse than any he had yesterday. I picked him up and cuddled him while rubbing his throat and he was trembling very bad. I cranked up the air con because it was a bit cool and then just sat holding him. By six oclock he'd had several so I called the vet, I woke him up but it couldn't be helped. 

We had to meet him at the vet surgery at 7. He examined Tango and asked me to leave him there so he could watch him and see exactly what was happening when he had one of these attacks. He had another dog to operate on and he said that he may have to sedate Tango to have a look down his throat after he was done with the operation. 

He's going to ring me when I can come and get him. I am so anxious and I can't stop myself from thinking the worst. I don't think I will survive if I lose another little friend so soon (I lost my little girl Chi Becky last September). 

Has anyone else had experience of this? Sorry this is so long, I just needed to get some of this out and I know you all will understand. Thanks.


----------



## Tyson's Mum (Dec 26, 2010)

Sorry I can't help, just want to wish Tango all the best and hope he gets home soon. God bless. xx


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Mine all only really ever have minor episodes. Leah has it worst, she works herself up and then keeps at it LOL. 

You can try pinching his nose too, closing off air flow thru the nostrils. Sometimes that works better than rubbing their throats.

Let us know what you find out, hope he is ok.


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

No help but just wanted to post that I will keep you in my prayers. Hoping all is ok.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Gosh, what an ordeal. I hope you can find some answers. Keep us posted!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I am so sorry. I know what it is like when your baby is sick. One of mine has really been through it recently.

We'd do anything to get them healthy and it is worrisome when the doctors even do not know what is wrong.

Will be praying for you and your little one that you get some answers, some sleep and peace.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear this, and will have both Tango and you in my prayers.. I do have one, Buster, who frightens me at times with his episodes.. I do block his nostrils while rubbing his throat to make him swallow and breathe in thru his mouth. It seems to work better than other things we have tried. Please let us know what your vet advises.


----------



## Raqy (Aug 25, 2010)

My Sookie has only had one really bad fit where even she was scared. I cover her nose for a second so she swallows then it seems to subside. I hope your baby is ok, we will be praying for you both.


----------



## iluvchis (Sep 8, 2010)

Thank you everyone for your support, I really appreciate it

So, it is now two o'clock in the afternoon and we have Tango back home with us. The vet had to sedate him to look down his throat and he has found that Tango has inflamed tonsils(tonsillitis). 

I didn't even know that dogs could get tonsillitis as this is the first time I have ever had a dog that has had it in my fifty years of owning dogs The vet has prescribed some stronger antibiotics and said that he should be much improved by Monday but if he isn't we will need to take him back.

Tango is very quiet and sleeping off the effects of the anesthetic in his bed at the moment but we did get a couple of little tail wags a while ago. I am so happy to have him home again. I was starting to climb the walls this morning worrying about him.

I will keep everyone updated on his progress. Thanks once again for the support. That's why I love this forum

I think I might have a little nap myself now, I feel pretty wiped out.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I hope they can figure it out. Please keep us updated!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

So sorry about tango. (((HUGS))) any news yet?


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Oh I was typing as you were replying sorry. I hope things are better for him soon. I wonder if he swallowed something that irritated his throat.


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

im sorry to hear you re going through this
il be thinking of you


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

Aw, poor little guy! I hope he's better soon. I had a Schipperke who had tonsillitis and I thought she had a bone lodged in her throat or some other obstruction. Scared me half to death.


----------



## Lindilou (Mar 6, 2011)

What a scary time for you (both). I'm really glad you got some answers and hopefully everything will be okay now. Get some rest!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Poor little fella (and you to with worry!). SO glad that it is something that can get better quickly and get him back to his feisty self soon! Thanks for the update.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi poor tango and you do you remove a chihs tonsils? hope he feels better soon


----------



## Rose of Love (Dec 1, 2010)

Coco has minor episodes of reverse sneezing and picking her up helps. I really hope that Tango gets better soon!


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

thanks for taking the time to update all of us...just read the first post. What a worrisome ordeal...

I am guessing that it your Tango eats things that he shouldn't that he may have picked up something that caused his tonsilitis.

Feel better soon


----------



## iluvchis (Sep 8, 2010)

Just thought I would stop in and give a little update on Tango. It is now Tuesday evening and he is much improved. He is still having the reverse sneezing/snorting thing occasionally but they are not as bad and aren't lasting as long as they were. It seems to be worse at night for some reason.

Saturday night wasn't a good night. He was a very sick little boy after he woke up properly from the sedation. He was having the snorting attacks frequently and it seemed as though he had a fever as he was panting and shivering at the same time. We stayed up until after 1.30 am because he got up on the couch and he was laying on a cushion with his head leaning over the arm of the couch and he seemed comfortable for the first time that night and I didn't want to disturb him.

He slept the remainder of that night on my bed, which is the first time he has been on the bed through the night. I didn't really want to start him sleeping on the bed until he's been fixed so that we didn't have any little marking accidents. He's now slept on the bed every night since and he's been really good so I'm thinking that he'll probably be sleeping there from now on, especially with winter not too far away now.

He really hates taking the medicine. He gets really upset and starts to snarl and snap. We have got several more days of the medicine and it is getting harder to get the dropper in his mouth for him to take it. Does anyone have any suggestions on how to make it easier for him(and me) to take it? What do you all do when you have to give your little ones medication? Are they easy to give it to?


----------



## iluvchis (Sep 8, 2010)

*Not the greatest couple of days - UPDATE*

Well, it's been three weeks since all of this started and we are back to the vet once again tomorrow. Tango is still having repeated reverse sneezing attacks, some of them are quite severe.

It is really scary for him. The poor little guy can't eat anything without it happening. He spent practically the whole of this morning on my knee, shaking, after a particularly bad attack after eating. The only thing that seems to settle them somewhat is holding his nostrils closed like someone further up suggested.

This isn't normal. He has been having multiple attacks every day since this all started. When he was on the antibiotics and the anti inflamitory medication they seemed to be settling down. But since he has finished all of the medication the attacks have escalated again.

I'm wondering if he didn't have a long enough course of the medication and the tonsillitis wasn't completely gone. I guess we'll see what the vet has to say tomorrow afternoon.

I'll keep you all posted.


----------

